# the moment i have dreaded, an OBT bite. any remedies?



## insane247 (Oct 2, 2014)

is there anything i can take or drink or whatever to lessen the symptoms? wow i've never known pain until now


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 2, 2014)

insane247 said:


> is there anything i can take or drink or whatever to lessen the symptoms? wow i've never known pain until now


I really don't know myself but here's the Pterinochilus murinus bite report thread.. hopefully someone in there will have some advice on how to deal with the effects.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh wow what size OBT were you bitten by? You may want to seek medical attention.


----------



## insane247 (Oct 2, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Oh wow what size OBT were you bitten by? You may want to seek medical attention.


3.5 inches. i did but they said i'll be fine and to call 911 if i experience any trouble breathing


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok well I've heard that certain medications do not do much for the pain of an obt bite. Im no expert but maybe you could try icing it to prevent swelling/ pain.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah In most cases , aside from monitor your breathing not much they can do aside from muscle relaxers, Obviously you know your own body and can make educated decisions. Pretty much just have to wait for it to go away if you're looking for a "natural approach" best thing I can say is try to relax and do something non- strenuous to keep focused on something else

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Oct 2, 2014)

This is why I stay away from the more venemous old worlds... Just gotta power through it man.


----------



## Enn49 (Oct 2, 2014)

On one OBT bite report I read the guy was given muscular relaxants http://tarantulasandothers.blogspot.co.uk/2009/09/bitten-by-orange-baboon-tarantula.html


----------



## elliotulysses (Oct 2, 2014)

I would try to get muscle relaxers.
If not try the good old fashioned "knock yourself out to avoid pain" method.  Try drinking some nyquil and taking benedryl.   You definitely should take an antihistimine no matter what.


----------



## xirxes (Oct 2, 2014)

Slice a liquid Benadryl and place under tongue. This will help alleviate any histamine related issues.


----------



## gobey (Oct 2, 2014)

Does it really matter if it's a juvie or not? Is the venom not the same venom? I've read bite reports from 1/2" H. maculata slings that had people in pain, cramps and stiffness for over a week. 3.5" isn't exactly a small spider.

When you're better fill out a bite report man. What happened?


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 2, 2014)

gobey said:


> Does it really matter if it's a juvie or not? Is the venom not the same venom? I've read bite reports from 1/2" H. maculata slings that had people in pain, cramps and stiffness for over a week. 3.5" isn't exactly a small spider.
> 
> When you're better fill out a bite report man. What happened?


Doesn't the amount of venom actually injected matter? Hence adults giving a worse bite?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Oct 2, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Doesn't the amount of venom actually injected matter? Hence adults giving a worse bite?


Ah ha... Now that makes more sense


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 2, 2014)

Not too sure if this is true but warm water on the painful areas will make it hurt more but last a shorter period of time and cold will do the opposite, making it last longer but be less painful. Just a little theory I came up with.


----------



## gobey (Oct 2, 2014)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Not too sure if this is true but warm water on the painful areas will make it hurt more but last a shorter period of time and cold will do the opposite, making it last longer but be less painful. Just a little theory I came up with.


Based on what?


----------



## HungryGhost (Oct 2, 2014)

insane247 said:


> is there anything i can take or drink or whatever to lessen the symptoms? wow i've never known pain until now


Note to self - stick with new worlders. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Hobo (Oct 2, 2014)

*Mod note*

Please keep this on topic, and keep your personal vendettas out of this thread and confined to your PMs. 
This could be a potentially informative thread that can be important to many users, and I will not allow anyone to fill it with off topic arguing or garbage posts.

The topic of this thread is: Anything involving remedies for tarantula (in this case, an OBT) bites.
After I re-open this thread, any more off topic banter that has no bearing towards the topic will be removed, and infractions handed out as necessary.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## cold blood (Oct 2, 2014)

I try to always keep benedryl on hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 2, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Doesn't the amount of venom actually injected matter? Hence adults giving a worse bite?



Absolutely.  You do not want to get bitten by an adult female OBT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feriat (Oct 2, 2014)

If you don't have a way to something stronger I would suggest 1g of acetaminophen every 6-8 hours (Tylenol or some other off brand doesn't matter much. This will help aches, pain, and any fever) 800mg of Ibuprofen every 8 hours or 500mg of naproxen every 12 hours (motrin amd advil respectively, one or the other not both. This will help any inflammation and fever as well. Take this with food or milk.) And 10mg every 24 hours of Loratadine (Claritin a non drowsy benadryl.) This is all Dependant of allergies to medicine as well as possible stomach ulser issues. These are all over the counter medications.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 2, 2014)

Feriat said:


> If you don't have a way to something stronger I would suggest 1g of acetaminophen every 6-8 hours (Tylenol or some other off brand doesn't matter much. This will help aches, pain, and any fever) 800mg of Ibuprofen every 8 hours or 500mg of naproxen every 12 hours (motrin amd advil respectively, one or the other not both. This will help any inflammation and fever as well. Take this with food or milk.) And 10mg every 24 hours of Loratadine (Claritin a non drowsy benadryl.) This is all Dependant of allergies to medicine as well as possible stomach ulser issues. These are all over the counter medications.


is the 1 gram of acetaminophen a typo?


----------



## Feriat (Oct 2, 2014)

ratluvr76 said:


> is the 1 gram of acetaminophen a typo?


Nah, 1g is standard. Pills come in either 500mg or 325mg. So either 2-3 pills.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Oct 2, 2014)

Also, drink a liter of water every hour and a glass of orange juice every 2-4 hours. Especially if you start throwing up. Citric acid is an electrolyte that will help retain the water you take in and the water itself will help your body metabolize and flush the venom.


----------



## insane247 (Oct 3, 2014)

Fyrwulf said:


> Also, drink a liter of water every hour and a glass of orange juice every 2-4 hours. Especially if you start throwing up. Citric acid is an electrolyte that will help retain the water you take in and the water itself will help your body metabolize and flush the venom.


i threw up a lot. but i'm very allergic to oranges. i drink a lot of water to begin with.


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 3, 2014)

Well I'm gonna go ahead and ask the question most people would want to know, how did you get bitten?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dochardee (Oct 3, 2014)

What type of venom does an OBT have, hemotoxin, neurotoxin, or cytotoxin? I am assuming it is a neurotoxin because of the cramping, so a muscle relaxed like flexeral would be a good treatment. If you want to sleep through the pain and stop the nausea then phenagran is a good choice, however I would have someone who can check up on you. I would not mix the two meds through. If it's has a hemotoxin I would stay away from anything with asprin or NSAIDs like motrin or naproxen, they thin out the blood and can cause some bad side effects.


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 3, 2014)

Pretty positive it's Neurotoxin


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Oct 3, 2014)

gobey said:


> Based on what?


The warmer something is, the faster the particle moves and vice versa.


----------



## Hanska (Oct 3, 2014)

gobey said:


> Based on what?


The theory I've heard is that if you aply as hot as you can stand water right after the bite the heat breaks up some of the venom components thus easing the overall symptoms. Is this true? That, I don't know.


----------



## Fyrwulf (Oct 3, 2014)

insane247 said:


> i threw up a lot. but i'm very allergic to oranges. i drink a lot of water to begin with.


Any fruit with citric acid will do.


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 3, 2014)

Fyrwulf said:


> Any fruit with citric acid will do.


I wonder if just taking big doses of Vit. C. That's what I did when I was quitting smoking. The Vitamin C supposedly helps your body rid itself of toxins... 
being allergic to oranges maybe just taking Vit. C would at least help.


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Oct 3, 2014)

insane247 said:


> i threw up a lot. but i'm very allergic to oranges. i drink a lot of water to begin with.


Hmm.... allergic to oranges...... I know it tastes like oop:, but what about Gatorade to replace your electrolytes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ratluvr76 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ghost Dragon said:


> Hmm.... allergic to oranges...... I know it tastes like oop:, but what about Gatorade to replace your electrolytes?


pedialyte would be better for that. It's made for children but it works for adults the same way with less sugar and other additives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 3, 2014)

Amount of venom injected is dependent on size of spider and/or intent and/or efficiency of the bite.  A small/young spider can inflict a very potent bite, and a larger/older specimen may inflict an 'incomplete' or even 'dry' bite.

Generally, cold is antiinflammatory, heat is inflammatory. Heat also promotes increased circulation.  What effects heat has on venom, I don't know.  In the interest of decreasing inflmation and the circulation of venom, I'd be inclined to use ice on the site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 3, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> Amount of venom injected is dependent on size of spider and/or intent and/or efficiency of the bite.  A small/young spider can inflict a very potent bite, and a larger/older specimen may inflict an 'incomplete' or even 'dry' bite.


I don't know that tarantulas give dry bites very often.  They have to have more contact with the target than a snake, and I think they don't want to be doing that repeatedly, as it's much more dangerous for a spider than a snake (that can lunge and instantly pull back).  Spiders fangs are so disproportionately large.  In my experience with thousands of spiders over the decades, slings don't bite under normal circumstances, juveniles may, and adults are the most likely to.


----------



## klawfran3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Isn't it true that you shouldn't drink alcohol to ease the pain of a bite? since, you know, it dilates blood vessels and that just lets the venom course through you and have a field day?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xkris (Oct 3, 2014)

hehe that's what i was thinking. don't have a mini pharmacy at home and most of these drugs names mean nothing to me. my first thought is to take a largish glass of votka/rum/gin, lie down and try to...
i dont know...not to fall off bed. 

i keep my fingers crossed for you, my man. hope you pull through this all right. 
my obt is 0.5 cm now, hope i don't ever need to put my own advice into practice.


----------



## jigalojey (Oct 3, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> I don't know that tarantulas give dry bites very often.  They have to have more contact with the target than a snake, and I think they don't want to be doing that repeatedly, as it's much more dangerous for a spider than a snake (that can lunge and instantly pull back).  Spiders fangs are so disproportionately large.  In my experience with thousands of spiders over the decades, slings don't bite under normal circumstances, juveniles may, and adults are the most likely to.


Old worlds are notorious for not letting go, well at least over here anyway, they just hang on for dear life.


----------



## Poec54 (Oct 3, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Old worlds are notorious for not letting go, well at least over here anyway, they just hang on for dear life.


I get that impression from some of mine, that if they ever got a hold of my finger, they'd hang on and chew on it before letting go.  Another reason why OW's are not beginner spiders.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 3, 2014)

Having never been bitten (knocking vigorously on wood...), I have no firsthand experience.  In perusing bite reports over the years, some keepers who have reported multiple bites from the same species have described varying degrees of envenomation. Or at least varying degrees of reaction. I hope to never be able to offer a firsthand account. 

The only two spiders I have kept that have appeared intent to bite me were both NW. One a particularly distressed P irminia that I was packing for shipping. And my very vile tempered LP who would tear chunks out of me if given opportunity.


----------



## Enn49 (Oct 3, 2014)

insane247 I hope you soon feel better and please keep us updated on your progress.

I too have a juvi OBT, not that I ever see her. I bought her as my first T 7months ago and all the advice given on here has been noted on my bite info sheet, so thank you to all who have contributed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## insane247 (Oct 5, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Well I'm gonna go ahead and ask the question most people would want to know, how did you get bitten?


she had webbed all over her water dish and it was causing the water to evaporate super fast and i was using my tongs to grab the dish out and clean it off and she bolted and got out. i was trying to catch her with a container and paper but she dodged and she got me and wouldn't let go


----------



## xkris (Oct 5, 2014)

dude?
still alive?
how are you now?

---------- Post added 10-05-2014 at 11:18 AM ----------




xkris said:


> dude?
> still alive?
> how are you now?



uhh see you indeed are alive. posted while i was writing...
ok.


----------



## insane247 (Oct 5, 2014)

jigalojey said:


> Old worlds are notorious for not letting go, well at least over here anyway, they just hang on for dear life.


yep. she wouldn't let go


----------



## gobey (Oct 5, 2014)

insane247 said:


> yep. she wouldn't let go


 How did you get her to?


----------



## MadMauC (Oct 5, 2014)

insane247 said:


> she had webbed all over her water dish and it was causing the water to evaporate super fast and i was using my tongs to grab the dish out and clean it off and she bolted and got out. i was trying to catch her with a container and paper but she dodged and she got me and wouldn't let go


Where were you bitten? How is the T ? Can you take a pic of the bite site - how are you feeling now?


----------



## insane247 (Jan 4, 2015)

gobey said:


> How did you get her to?


she eventually let go

---------- Post added 01-04-2015 at 07:58 AM ----------




MadMauC said:


> Where were you bitten? How is the T ? Can you take a pic of the bite site - how are you feeling now?


on the back of my wrist. she's doing fine, doesn't seem to be injured. i was going to take a picture but my camera battery was dead and for some reason if i take a pic with my phone it just won't upload on here even if i transfer it to my computer first, then i just forgot after that. really busy with work. I feel fine now.


----------

